
Project Fi Is Now Google Fi - tick_tock_tick
https://www.theverge.com/2018/11/28/18115264/google-fi-iphone-android-project-official
======
megaman8
seems like a decent deal. i'm having trouble understanding the 200$ credit: it
seems to good to be true. the way i understand it: If i have an existing phone
and sign up for FI then I get a 200$ credit, which means, if my monthly bill
is say 45$ (20$+15$+10/gb) then i won't have to pay for the first 4.5 months??
wow, seems to good to be true.

i think the catch is: most phones aren't supported so you have to buy a
relatively new phone to be elligble for it, right?

~~~
rak00n
The other offer of giving travel reward seems too good to be true too.

------
dubdub55
Was on Project Fi. Now on Mint mobile. If T-mobile coverage is good in your
area, Mint is the way to go. (25$ a month for 10GB data)

------
tick_tock_tick
Looks like they are opening it up to most phones. I've been pretty happy with
the service. The data isn't as cheap as I would like but the international
data being the same price is a pretty big deal for me.

My promo code if anyone wants to signup ($20 statement credit)
[https://g.co/fi/r/72U5TT](https://g.co/fi/r/72U5TT)

~~~
dgritsko
Interesting. One of the cool parts about Fi has been the seamless switching
between different cell networks, which as I understood it was reliant on
hardware that was only available on certain phones (e.g. Nexus, Pixel).
Apparently if you use Fi on a device that does not support network switching,
you'll just be on T-Mobile's network:

[https://reddit.com/r/ProjectFi/comments/a17iq6/introducing_g...](https://reddit.com/r/ProjectFi/comments/a17iq6/introducing_google_fi_android_ios_ready/)

